# Niceville tackle store to recommend?



## ZPFishHunt (Apr 27, 2012)

Niceville tackle store with a little local knowledge for me anyone. Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

There isn't one!!!! Closest is probably Bass Pro. Then you have Half Assed, I mean Half Hitch Tackle in Destin, Good Luck there. Although it's a hike, when I need more then a few things, it's off to Academy, in Pensacola. There are quite a few good tackle shops, in the area. Just none close to Niceville.
There's probably more local knowledge on this website than anywhere else. Sometimes you have to wade through the trolls, but all in all, this is the place!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Broxsons Outdoors in Navarre is gonna be your best bet.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

If it's freshwater fishing go to www.tacklewarehouse.com No one around here, not even Bass Pro can beat their prices, plus it's free shipping on all orders over $50.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Broxsons Outdoors in Navarre is gonna be your best bet.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Goods folks there!!!!


----------



## ZPFishHunt (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks all. Very fast answers. Been reading that ODU Mag and does the Gulf have kingfish? ODU did a story one them pg 34. This is the type of the saltwater knowledge I will be looking for. Thx. Link: http://www.odumagazine.com/Magazines/ODUApr2012/mobile/index.html. 

I want to fish for trout, grouper, snapper, snook, trigger, cobra and maybe sailfish


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There's more kingfish here than you can even imagine. No Snook though. Cobra might be a problem too. the others you will have to beat them off with a stick, or at least a dehooker and deflator. ( Vent Tool )


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

knowphish said:


> There isn't one!!!! Closest is probably Bass Pro. Then you have Half Assed, I mean Half Hitch Tackle in Destin, Good Luck there. Although it's a hike, when I need more then a few things, it's off to Academy, in Pensacola. There are quite a few good tackle shops, in the area. Just none close to Niceville.
> There's probably more local knowledge on this website than anywhere else. Sometimes you have to wade through the trolls, but all in all, this is the place!!


Funny you say half assed tackle....went their yesterday and the guy treated me like a total idiot for asking a few basic questions about fishing the jetties at the pass. Won't be getting anymore of my business.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

got milk


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Broxsons is the awesome. I'm not going to bash Half Hitch, since this is the Internet, and you can say anything, but I will say that I love going to Broxsons. They have a great selection of fresh and saltwater tackle at reasonable prices.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

there usta be a guy in the shopping center by the back gate of eglin

salty bass in fwb moved to south street

some deckhands in destin may be a source as they target trout and reds on an off day and some fly fish too

ill be back after a bad fall last year and will be around destin in a white buick roadmaster full of rods


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

there not much freshwater info around NV. May have better luck in cview


----------

